# Mit WoW aufhören... und diesmal RICHTIG xD



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt. 

Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?

Weiss das wer wie man wirklich den Schlussstrich ziehen kann, und nicht irgend in ner Blizzardfalle landet, wie irgend ne Ansage das der Krieger nun Mana hat oder so? ^^

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuffel (8. September 2010)

am besten kaufst du dir nen authenticator und wirfst ihn weg ^^ (nachdem du ihn mit dem acc verbunden hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr frische luft ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (8. September 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> am besten kaufst du dir nen authenticator und wirfst ihn weg ^^ (nachdem du ihn mit dem acc verbunden hast)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute idee.

und alle cd's schrotten.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> gute idee.
> 
> und alle cd's schrotten.



CD's sind eh schon weg ^^ Ich komm mir vor wie im Casino, alles ist angeschrieben nur der Ausgang nicht, das man zuerst an jeder Ecke vorbeikommt, nur am EXIT nicht^^ Ich such weiter in meinem Bnet account :/


----------



## Lornorr (8. September 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> am besten kaufst du dir nen authenticator und wirfst ihn weg ^^ (nachdem du ihn mit dem acc verbunden hast)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gute idee: kein autenticator, kein zugang zum account :-)


----------



## Butterfinger (8. September 2010)

Was für eine überflüssige Aktion...


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2010)

Auf diverse Threads zum Thema "Betakeys zu gewinnen","Spektraltigerkarte zu verschenken" etc. eingehen und deine Accountdaten so vernichten. 
Oder sag einem Bekannten, er soll dein Passwort samt Geheimfrage ändern und dir auf keinen Fall das neue Passwort bzw. die Antwort sagen.


----------



## Jornia (8. September 2010)

Ob man den löschen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings würde ich einfach mal mit Blizzard Kontakt aufnehmen, und die fragen, ob es ne Möglichkeit gibt, oder ob die das machen können. 

Am einfachsten ist das aufhören indem man das Internet komplett abschafft, inkl allem was man dafür braucht, aber wer will aufs Internet verzichten? 

Versuch es einfach bei Blizzard, freundlich und nett um deren Hilfe fragen.



Skuffel schrieb:


> am besten kaufst du dir nen authenticator und wirfst ihn weg ^^ (nachdem du ihn mit dem acc verbunden hast)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat einen Nachteil: der Authenticator macht den kompletten B-net-Account dicht, und dann ist auch DiabloII nicht mehr online spielbar ...


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

weiß ja nicht was du hast, ich bin 21 und befinde mich auch noch hinter den Ärschern meiner Chars. (gut jetzt grad nicht wegen Pause)
aber ich denke das entgültige Aufhören ist einfach reine Kopfsache. Du musst einfach damit im Kopf abschließen und dich auf andere Dinge im Leben fixieren. Arbeit, Freunde und eine Freundin helfen dabei =)


----------



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

Ich könnt mir auch ne elterliche Freigabe einrichten, mir die Lampe so richtig füllen, sodass der Film reisst, und danach hab ich das selbe erreicht^^

Ach, dann schreib ich halt son doofes Ticket, nur warten die schweizer blizzys immer 3 wochen, bis die das Ticket lesen-,-


----------



## Cybereule (8. September 2010)

Deinstallieren, Authenticator hinzufügen und schrotten, CD wegwerfen, CD Keys wegwerfen, die e-mail Adresse auf eine fremde ändern (wenn es geht, kp) und was man so alles machen kann :x Aber such dir ein anderes Hobby, sodass die Langeweile nicht wiederkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt.
> 
> Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir zu 90 % sicher, dass du wieder mit Cata anfangen wirst und dich dann ärgerst, warum du deine Charas gelöscht hast.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 90 % sicher, dass du wieder mit Cata anfangen wirst und dich dann ärgerst, warum du deine Charas gelöscht hast.



Ich hab auch die so den leisen verdacht^^


----------



## yves1993 (8. September 2010)

Also bevor ich aufhör mach ich so nen krassen Blödsinn Ingame dass ich nen Permaban bekomm <3

(Cheats etc)


----------



## Kremlin (8. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Also bevor ich aufhör mach ich so nen krassen Blödsinn Ingame dass ich nen Permaban bekomm <3
> 
> (Cheats etc)



ein wirklich sehr ehrenvoller abgang.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die so den leisen verdacht^^



ich hab nicht nur den verdacht, es wird sicherlich so sein :/ jedoch war ich mir das beim löschen bewusst, aber irgendwann muss man einfach über die leichen springen, das is ja das ziel von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum glück muss ich ins militär dazwischen, das wird mein gehirn so richtig durchknütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (8. September 2010)

falsche methode.......acc bei ebay verkaufen? machste wennde gut bist noch nen paar hundert euro bzw das geld von wow bekommste wieder rein


----------



## Envenom (8. September 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> falsche methode.......acc bei ebay verkaufen? machste wennde gut bist noch nen paar hundert euro bzw das geld von wow bekommste wieder rein



This.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> falsche methode.......acc bei ebay verkaufen? machste wennde gut bist noch nen paar hundert euro bzw das geld von wow bekommste wieder rein



ich denke, durch den verkauf, und wenn man danach im arsenal sieht wie dein damaliger char sich die ersten cataclysm items holt, wirds einem wohl mehr beissen, als wenn der char als sicherheitskopie irgendwo auf den blizzardservern rumschwirrt^^ und soviel ich weiss, könnte man nachm verkauf, den acc wieder zurückholen, da die adresse nicht geändert werden kann (also die persönlichen infos) und man somit mit beweis den acc wieder zurückbekommt.

und irgendwie will ich nicht das jemand meine chars weiterspielt :/

/against ebay'er^^


----------



## pvenohr (8. September 2010)

Ihr tut ja gerade so als ob es eine Krankheit wäre WoW zu spielen. Dabei gibts viel schlimmere Genussmittel um die sich hier keiner kümmert.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja gerade so als ob es eine Krankheit wäre WoW zu spielen. Dabei gibts viel schlimmere Genussmittel um die sich hier keiner kümmert.



liegt wohl daran, das das forum hier sich nicht exzessivem drogenkonsum widmet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (8. September 2010)

ist wie mit dem Rauchen alles reine Kopf sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wegen dem Bnet soweit ich mitbekommen habe kann man den nicht löschen. Obs stimmt weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## pvenohr (8. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, das das forum hier sich nicht exzessivem drogenkonsum widmet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch, man könnte meinen WoW würde hier standig als Droge angesehen.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. September 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Komisch, die Statistiken über Alkohol- und Tabakkonsum sagen etwas anderes.



gehen wir vom eigentlichen sinn dieses forums aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwischenmenschliche beziehung mensch-wow^^


----------



## kilerwakka (8. September 2010)

du sagts du möchtest deien acaunt löschen weil du ichtmehr hinter den ärschen von chars sthene wills aber selbst wilste dan noch diabolo3 spiln wo du aber wieder hinter den ärschen der chars stehts sinnfrei?


----------



## Kandros (8. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> du sagts du möchtest deien acaunt löschen weil du ichtmehr hinter den ärschen von chars sthene wills aber selbst wilste dan noch diabolo3 spiln wo du aber wieder hinter den ärschen der chars stehts sinnfrei?



Erstens hat Diablo eine andere Kamerapersektive.
Zweitens Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## EisblockError (8. September 2010)

Also für mich ist das größte Problem beim aufhören:

Ich denk mir momentan immer: Verdammt, ich muss mir wieder ne Gamecard holen damit ich mit meinem Auktionshaus Char wichtige Sachen an und verkaufe vor dem Addon, aber dann reicht es dass ich mich einfach kurz dran erinnere, das, wenn ich garnichtmehr spiele ich auch kein gold brauche, und das wars dann auch.

Und ich spiel auch ohne probleme sc2 mit dem account^^

Naja meine Chars hab ich nicht gelöscht, das würde mich nur viel mehr anreizen weiter zu spielen und neu anzufangen, denn mein lv 80 ruft mir immer in erinnerung wie langweilig es auf 80 ist.


----------



## Butterfinger (8. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> verkauf doch den account bei ebay, wie kann man nur chars löschen, is genauso als wenn du geld verbrennst



Der Thread is nun wirklich nich grad n Roman, wärs zuviel verlangt gewesen, die 2 Seiten durchzulesen?


----------



## Bullzyi (9. September 2010)

erstellt für Wow einen 2 ten Battlenet Account. Seid nicht dumm ... Wow Accounts kommen und gehen. Jedenfalls bei dennen die so intelligent sind und sich ihre Spielpausen auf ebay zu versilbern. 

Warcraft, Starcraft kann man ruhig auf einem Account haben. DAs sind " zeitlose " games die ich noch lange spielen werde. Aber bei WoW ist es eben was anderes ..


----------



## Blades (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt nur eine Methode WoW oder battle.net Accounts komplett und endgültig zu löchen. Man wendet sich schriftlich an Blizzard Frankreich und bittet unter Berufung auf den Datenschutz um die komplette und unwiderrufliche Löschung der Accounts. Selbstverständlich muss man Identitätsnachweise und Accountnachweise wie z.B. CD keys beilegen. AFAIK haben davon aber bisher nur wirklich Süchtige Gebrauch gemacht. Aber Achtung, das ganze ist dann wirklich komplett unwiderruflich und die Keys sind natürlich trotzdem nicht wieder nutzbar.


----------



## DarthTerror (9. September 2010)

Blades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt nur eine Methode WoW oder battle.net Accounts komplett und endgültig zu löchen. Man wendet sich schriftlich an Blizzard Frankreich und bittet unter Berufung auf den Datenschutz um die komplette und unwiderrufliche Löschung der Accounts. Selbstverständlich muss man Identitätsnachweise und Accountnachweise wie z.B. CD keys beilegen. AFAIK haben davon aber bisher nur wirklich Süchtige Gebrauch gemacht. Aber Achtung, das ganze ist dann wirklich komplett unwiderruflich und die Keys sind natürlich trotzdem nicht wieder nutzbar.



gut, ich denke, soweit muss ich wirklich nicht gehen. danke für den post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (9. September 2010)

Ferner ich weiß lässt sich der Account von deiner Seite aus nicht direkt löschen sondern lediglich einfrieren, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde ist das endgültige löschen Blizzard vorbehalten, ob du diesbezüglich über eine Telefonische oder schriftliche(per e-mal versteht sich) anfrage jedoch wirklich weiterkommen wirst kann dir hier jedoch glaube ich keiner beantworten, da sehr wahrscheinlich keiner der noch in diesem Forum verweilt diesen schritt getan hat. Als erstes jedoch würde ich zu diesem Thema einen Beitrag im offiziellen Forum eröffnen, denn dort wird dir sicherlich eher Geholfen als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung zum Thema "Löschen, Verkaufen oder Bannen":
Wenn du allein nicht den Willen hast das Spiel aufzugeben wirst du so auch nicht weiterkommen. Ein neuer Account ist schnell angelegt und mittlerweile hat man fast genauso schnell wieder einen Charakter auf maximal stufe. Der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre dich mit deinen Eltern und Freunden(Freundin) zusammen zusetzen und das ganze zu besprechen. Dann gilt es am besten den normalen Tagesablauf zu ändern, sprich wenn du sonst nach der Schule/Arbeit den kasten gestartet und WoW gespielt hast, beschäftige dich mit anderen Dingen. Was das beste gegenmittel ist kannst allerdings letztlich nur du wissen. Was interessiert dich sonst? Sport? Literatur? Kunst? Freunde? Arbeit/Schule(Ja, tatsächlich auch solche kranken Leute mag es geben)? Das Spektrum möglicher Ablenkungen ist eigentlich dermaßen erdrückend das es relativ leicht fallen sollte etwas passendes für dich zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte jedoch jedweder eigenständige Versuch fehlschlagen bleibt dir, so peinlich es auch klingen mag, nur noch die Möglichkeit dich in professionelle Hände zu begeben und eine Sucht-Klinik/Berater oder wie auch immer die sich alle schimpfen, aufzusuchen.

Ich weiß das diese Worte von einem nicht betroffenem leicht gesprochen sind doch:
All das wird nichts bringen solang du nicht wirklich bereit bist das Spiel aufzugeben.


----------



## Juna. (9. September 2010)

Was bei mir geholfen hat war:AoC auf mittlere/Höchste Auflösung  n Monat lang gespielt,später hab ich wegen Kumpels wieder WoW-Account reaktiviert  und siehe da,allein die Grafik reichte,um mir so einen Tritt ins Gesicht  zugeben,dass ich den Drang hatte sofort wieder  mit WoW aufzuhören xDDD 

Funktioniert sicherlich nicht bei jedem ^^

Auch nicht als Werbung für AoC gedacht,aber half mir einfach weg zukommen von WoW.


----------



## DarthTerror (9. September 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Ferner ich weiß lässt sich der Account von deiner Seite aus nicht direkt löschen sondern lediglich einfrieren, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde ist das endgültige löschen Blizzard vorbehalten, ob du diesbezüglich über eine Telefonische oder schriftliche(per e-mal versteht sich) anfrage jedoch wirklich weiterkommen wirst kann dir hier jedoch glaube ich keiner beantworten, da sehr wahrscheinlich keiner der noch in diesem Forum verweilt diesen schritt getan hat. Als erstes jedoch würde ich zu diesem Thema einen Beitrag im offiziellen Forum eröffnen, denn dort wird dir sicherlich eher Geholfen als hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, die tipps sind wohl mehr für einen wirklich "süchtigen" wow spieler gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war mehr gelegenheitsspieler, keine raidgilde oder stammraids etc^^ ich habe mir einfach gelegentlich die, ich nenn sie "unkonstruktive zeit" damit verbracht, ein wenig in azeroth zu verkehren ^^

wäre eigentlich auch kein problem soweit, nur war die "hemmschwelle", der aufwand, um wiedermal nach einer langen zeit einen erneuten abstecher zu machen einfach zu klein, also man geht kurz ne gamecard kaufen und es hat sich.

es war einfach die einfachste methode bislang, wenn man wieder mal merkt, ou mist, nix zu tun, ach komm ich kauf mir wieder mal ne gamecard ;D

nun hab' ichs mir selber vereitelt, und kann nicht mehr einfach eine GC kaufen gehen, da der reiz auf wow ohne meine chars in mir nun endgültig verflogen ist ^^

Fazit: WoW war bei mir nicht ein Hobby, das ich nun irgendwie verzweifelt zu ersetzen versuchen muss, sondern es wird einfach aus der liste der möglichkeiten radiert. ;D


tante meint: schön, das das forum ein zwinkendes gesicht wie ; ) automatisch in ein ungläubig guckendes: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verwandeln muss^^


----------



## blooooooody (9. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt.
> 
> Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?
> 
> ...



Wir sehen uns bei Cataclysm wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (9. September 2010)

Account Verwaltung, Account kündigen, fertig.

Ansonsten, gibt mehr als genug andere MMOs dort draussen, viele davon kann man inzwischen für ca. 10 Euro anspielen, oder man widmet sich einem anderen Hobby.

Spiele kommen und gehen, was bleibt sind die Erinnerungen.


----------



## Behem (9. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Gut, die tipps sind wohl mehr für einen wirklich "süchtigen" wow spieler gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dirs schon bewusst das deine Chars nicht wirklich gelöscht sind oder? Der Name ist gelöscht doch die Charakterdaten sind alle auf unbestimmte Zeit bei Blizz gespeichert. Selbst nach xy Jahren kannst du mit einem Ticket die Chars wiederholen.


----------



## fixfox10 (9. September 2010)

Chars löschen?
Hat ein guter Freund von mir vor 2 Jahren mal gemacht und alle anderen haben es ihm wirklich mit Unverständnis gedankt.
Weils sinnlos ist. Du hast Zeit deines Lebens investiert. Mittlerweile sind es mit dem erlangbaren Hintergrundwissen nur mehr etwa 8 Tage netto, bis man einen neuen Char auf 80 hochgespielt hat.

Aber m.E. sind 8 ganze Tage in meinem Leben viel Zeit. Zeit, die unwiederbringbar weg ist. Stattdessen habe ich mir einen virtuellen Gegenwert erschaffen.
Selbst wenn ich eines Tages aufhören würde, würde ich meine Chars nicht löschen.

Zum Vergleich: Stell dir vor, dein Hobby ist Motorradfahren. Für deine Maschine mußt du auch Geld auf den Tisch legen. Geld, daß du dir mit Zeitaufwand erwirtschaftet hast. Wenn du nun beschließt, nicht mehr aufs Motorrad zu steigen, schmeißt du dann das Moped gleich weg?

Wohl eher nicht.

Da du ja selbst sagst, daß du durchaus 'rückfällig' werden könntest, tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und schmeiß nicht noch im nachhinein die inverstierte Zeit weg.

Wenn du wirklich aufhören möchtest, mußt du das (wie weiter oben schon erwähnt) im Kopf tun. Da spielen deine Chars keine Rolle.

Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (9. September 2010)

is so schlimm aufzuhören? omg is doch nur ein spiel manche tun so echt als wären die Heroinsüchtis  einfach mal rausgehn und so^^


----------



## Legendofz (9. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt.
> 
> Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?
> 
> ...




Also Kumpel, ich sag dir mal was: Du schreibst deinen Thread schön sauber um davon zu überzeugen das du ein reifes 18-Järiges Lala bist... Fakt sind genau drei Dinge:

WoW: Es ist ein Spiel Kumpadré und selbst wenn du dir in der Langeweile mal ne GC holst, was solls? Man zockt mal ne Runde, spätestens nach dem 5. Tag Daily/Raid gehts dir eh aufn Geist und du willst lieber feiern gehen.


Ich: Klugscheisse weil ich seit nem Jahr (nach geschätzen 5 Jahren) so dermaßen selten in WoW on bin, das es fast gruselig ist. Ich lass es mir aber doch deswegen nicht nehmen, mal wieder on zu schauen wenn mir danach ist.

B-Net: Löschen? Bist du des Wahnsinns? SC2 ist mit meinen Kumpels (ohne LAN) ein Dauerspaßkracher, Cata darfste zocken. Diablo3, SC1, WC3... weisst du eigtl wieviel einsame Zeit mir dieser Account raubt? Genau die, die ich haben will. Nicht WoW ist tot.... Das Dauer-Rollenspiel Genre ist allerhöchstens gestorben. Aber geh auf Blizzards RTS situativ wenn dir öde ist und du wirst schnell merken, das WoW nur der Anfang einer herrlichen Spielerfahrung war, denn nun.... darfste spielen wann du Lust hast^^




LG

Legend



P.S: Mein Légênd (Alexstrasza) den gibts immer noch und er is genauso unsterblich wie mein Jin Kazama in Tekken4... soviel dazu


----------



## xerkxes (9. September 2010)

Wer in der Lage ist sich seine Glückshormone, Komplimente und Bestätigungen auch im RL abzuholen, für den ist es nicht schwer mit WoW aufzuhören.


----------



## The Reptil (9. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wer in der Lage ist sich seine Glückshormone, Komplimente und Bestätigungen auch im RL abzuholen, für den ist es nicht schwer mit WoW aufzuhören.



fuck ich sehe mich schon am Tag der serverabschaltung im gasthaus in den Blackrocktiefen wie ich mir einen hinter binde kippe um die reise ins ewige dunkle anzutreten


----------



## Knallkörper (9. September 2010)

Und wenn du von WoW weg bist spielste eh nur Methadon produkte also wo steckt da der sinn bitte!?


----------



## Arasouane (9. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir auch ne elterliche Freigabe einrichten, mir die Lampe so richtig füllen, sodass der Film reisst, und danach hab ich das selbe erreicht^^



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch so einer, der 10x aufgehört hat und wieder angefangen hat. Mit jedem mal wird der Stellenwert des Spiels geringer. Jetzt spiel ich manchmal Wochen nix und dann wieder 10h die Woche. 
Es is afoch wurst.


War beim Rauchen aufhören des gleiche. Bei einem Rückfall net selbst zerfleischen, einfach nocheinmal aufhören.

Lg


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. September 2010)

Wenn du so anfängst würd ich mir echt ma gedanken machen du total gehirnamputierter Blizzardzombie...ausloggen und fertig..was willst du hier fürn tamtam veranstalten Mensch? Sollen wir dir jetzt den Arsch küssen weil du alleine nicht in der Lage bist dich bei nem Spiel auszuloggen das dir keinen Spaß mehr macht? Und selbst wenn du in 6 Monaten wieder spielst..ist doch sowas von wayne ...dann hast du halt mal wieder Bock drauf. Ich glaub mehr du bist durch WoW in deiner geistigen Entwicklung gestört worden und nur körperlich schon 18...


----------



## latosa (9. September 2010)

Such dir eine freundin oder einen freund wie auch immer, oder nur so freunde mit denen du um die häuser ziehst  das macht mehr spass alls wowbzw genieß alles in den richtigen dosierungen.


----------



## Ganzböse (9. September 2010)

Immer wieder amüsant dieses Thema, wenn jemand krampfhaft versucht, seine anscheinend bestehende Spielsucht zu bagatellisieren. Weil im Normalfall wenn ich mit irgendetwas aufhören will mache ich es einfach, wie schon jemand geschrieben hat muss diese Entscheidung der eigene Kopf treffen. Und wer dann immer wieder "rückfällig " wird ist halt süchtig nach WoW. Punkt!!


----------



## Sa0SIn (9. September 2010)

Also ich wollte auch schonmal endgültig aufhören, habe aber weder meine Chars gelöscht (niemals!) oder mir nen Authenticator geholt.
Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören, wenn man sich unter Kontrolle hat und nen geregeltes RL führt, weil dann besteht gar nicht erst die Gefahr der Sucht.
Habe zum Beispiel letztes Jahr April aufgehört und jetzt vor 3 Wochen wieder angefangen, weil ich umgezogen bin und noch nicht viele Leute in der Stadt kenne und mich abends nach der Arbeit von 18-23 Uhr langweile ^^
Und für solche Zwecke ist WoW eben ein gutes Mittel um die Langeweile zu bekämpfen, wenn man sich im Griff hat. Von Donnerstag Abend bis Sonntag Abend spiele ich z.b. gar nicht, weil ich dann bei meiner Freundin bzw. zu Hause bin und besseres zu tun habe.

Also überdenk deine Entscheidung noch einmal.

MfG


----------



## MediesTsu (9. September 2010)

also Freund von mir wollte auch aufhören und alle seine CHars gelöscht. Nun wollt er aber doch die ganzen Cata-Pre Quests und Events sehen und hat sich von den GM's seine Chars wiederherstellen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. September 2010)

Seit dem ich Beta-Zugang habe spiele ich auf dem Live-Server schon gar nicht mehr.

Nur ganz spontan die Beta wenn was neues da ist mal die Ini's testen oder dann später Raids. Aber dauerhaft werde ich auch die Beta nicht mehr spielen.  Ich werde mir jetzt Aion 2.0 anschauen das soll ja richtig gut sein und dann irgendwann zu GW2 wechseln *g*


----------



## vip2k (9. September 2010)

Die Sache ist erdenklich einfach........nix unternehmen und einfach nicht mehr einloggen.


Wer nicht schaft der Versuchung zu widerstehen den wird WOW sowieso wieder einholen. Vl nicht in Form von WOW aber dann ist es ein anderes Spiel oder Ähnliches. Das Spiel löschen oder Sonstiges löst nicht das eigentliche Problem der Spielsucht selbst.

Ist wie mittm Rauchen...etc

Also wers nicht schafft von WOW wegzukommen wärend er die Möglichkeit hat zu Konsumieren der wirds auch mit Löschen nicht schaffen.

So far...


Gruß VIP


----------



## Derulu (9. September 2010)

Die Probleme mancher Menschen möchte ich echt einmal haben...


----------



## Pastwalker (9. September 2010)

Dieser Thread erinnert mich irgendwie an etwas aus meinem Leben vor ca nem halben Jahr...jemand den ich kenne xD

C.(Name verändert) : "Boa A.weißt du was?...
A. : "Nein was denn?"...
C. : "Ich höre jetzt ein für alle mal auf mit Alk, Drogen etc...ich hab schon alles weggeworfen und den Antrag auf eine Entzugsanstalt schon ausgefüllt...es ist endlich vorbei!"
A. : "WOW..."
C. : "hört sich ja nich begeistert an"
A. : "Dochdoch....das hast du gut gemacht^^..."

Éinen viertel Monat später...

C. : "Boah man ey A. wo ist das ganze Zeugs ich hab son Kopp verdammt!"
L&A. : "Wolltest du nich aufhören ?...du hast das Zeug weggeworfen und wirst bald eingewiesen"
C. : "Du blöde bitch scheiß doch drauf, was ich vor 3 Wochen gesagt habe ! Wen bockt was ich vor 3 Wochen gesagt habe ich brauch den Scheiß ib mir dein Money shit!

Am späten Abend auf dem Balkon...

C. : "Boa L. weißt du was?........................


----------



## Jarvic (9. September 2010)

Wen interessiert das?


----------



## Pastwalker (9. September 2010)

KP man xD ... was soll die Frage


----------



## Psalmensang (9. September 2010)

um den b-net account löschen zu können muss man bestimmt ein ingame Ticket schreiben :-)


----------



## Rolandos (9. September 2010)

Entweder du schafst es aufzuhören ohne deinen Account zu schrotten oder garnicht.

Ich bin mir sicher das du spätestens mit Cata nach einigen Monaten wieder anfangen wirst. Dann ist der Ärger groß entweder endlose Telefonate bis der Account wieder hergestellt ist , oder wieder eine Menge Geld und Zeit reinstecken bist du wieder einen 80ziger hast. 

Lege ihn auf Eis, wenn du ein wenig Lust verspürst mal reinzuschauen, mach es, danach ist Pause angesagt, wenn wieder die Langeweile zuschlägt. 
Jedenfalls mach ich es so und es klappt super.


----------



## Jarvic (9. September 2010)

@ Pastwalker

Das "Wen interessiert das?" ging nicht an dich.......die Frage richtete sich an den Autoren dieses Threads. :-)

Ich frage mich oft, was sich Verfasser solcher Threads davon versprechen? Wollen sie, dass man ihr Händchen hält? Wollen sie, dass man sie davon abhält? Bitte liebe Verfasser solcher Ich-hör-mit-WoW-auf-Threads.....WAS WOLLT IHR VON UNS?????


----------



## Lossfalmé (9. September 2010)

Hey,
Also ich kenne dein Problem. Ich habe auch schon oft gesagt ich höre auf und meist hab ich dann irgendwas neues angefangen und weiter gemacht.
Jetzt kam jedoch der Punkt wo ich um gezogen bin und mir gesagt hab "So jetzt packst es und hörst auf."

Ich hab mein ACC eingefroren und da ich keinen PC und kein Internet hatte, war das auch alles kein Problem.
Aber dann sitze ich in meiner 2 Zi. Wohnung, alleine und komme um 16 Uhr von der Schuzlung nach Hause. 
Hausarbeit ist gemacht, Bewerbungen geschrieben und jetzt ruft der Fernseher.
Aber das wird langweilig und irgendwie finde ich mich irgendwan in diesem Forum wieder ^^

Ich habe gemerkt das ich einfach Spaß am Spielen habe. Aber ich habe mein richtiges Leben immer noch im Auge. Ich will eine Ausbildung machen und habe jetzt auch gute Möglichkeiten die sich mir bieten. 
Aber ich sage mir, warum sollte man mit seinem Hobby deswegen aufhören?
Ich bin immer nochder meinung das WoW immer noch nur ein Spiel ist und man das unter Kontrolle halten kann. 
Genau wie Anno, Siedler und all die ganzen PS3 und Xbox Spiele.
Das tun auch viele und denken auch nicht daran die Konsole weg zu geben...

Klar viele werden jetzt vielleicht sagen, so spricht jeder der WoW einfach nciht entsagen will, aber wie gesagt ich denke solange man sein Leben richtig lebt und nicht nur im Spiel hängt, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung...


An deiner Stelle, wenn du wirklcih aufhören willst schau das dein ACC gelöscht wird oder du dir diesen Autenticator holst und weg schmeißt.
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Zeichen von Schwäche, weil du eh weißt das du wieder anfangen würdest wenn der ACC nicht gelöscht wird... 

So viel zu Meiner Meinung =)

Jetzt steinigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (9. September 2010)

verschenk den acc doch einfach, vll kann irgendwer ja was damit anfangen?


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Moin,
die Idee mit dem Authenticator finde ich echt witzig. An deiner Stelle hätte ich den Account verkauft - unabhängig davon, ob es gegen die Blizzard-AGB verstößt oder nicht. Damit wärest du deinen Account auf jeden Fall losgeworden, auch im Falle eines Banns. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass du einzelne Spiele von deinem B.Net-Account entfernen kannst. Ich glaube im offiziellen Forum mal einen solchen Vorschlag gelesen zu haben - bin mir dabei aber nicht sicher.
Ich finde es echt stark, dass du dich überwunden hast. Ich könnte und wollte dies auch nicht. Ich hoffe, dass du es durchhälst, wenn du es denn willst.

Grüße,
Deathloc


----------



## Parkway (9. September 2010)

gib den acc mir, ich geb ihn dir auch bestimmt nicht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Community)





vs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (9. September 2010)

Haha toller Thread ^^ 

ich habe gestern genau das gleiche wie du gemacht *alle chars gelöscht* 
aber im gegensatz zu dir bin ich mir 100%ig sicher das ich mit cata wieder bei null anfangen will von daher....

Aber nur so nebenbei nur weil man alles löscht heist das nicht das man nie wieder spielt ! Denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In dem Sinne 


CyA @ Cata 


Für die Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. September 2010)

Also erstmal finde ich es echt ... nja.... wie soll ich es sagen? Wiederlich! Wie hier einige antworten...

Für die meisten ist WoW vielleicht kein "suchtproblem" oder sie merken es einfach nicht...

Aber dennoch gibt es Leute, die einfach merken, das es zuviel wird und wenn sie hier nach Tipps fragen, wie sie am besten damit klarkommen mit WoW aufzuhören, finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung!

zurück zum Thema... 

Ich hab selber heute morgen den entschluss gefasst, mit WoW aufzuhören...

Ich könnte meinen ACC nie löschen oder verkaufen, da "häng" ich einfach zu sehr an meinem Druiden...
Allerdings hab ich selber gemerkt, das ich zuviel gespielt hab und mir selbst gesagt, das ich lieber aufhören solle, bevor es nochmehr wird, allein meinem Freund zu liebe.
Also mein erster Schritt war, das ich mich erstmal von allen verabschiedet habe, die mir ans Herz gewachsen sind... Das war irgendwie so ein "abschluss" für mich.
Dann habe ich meinen besten Freund gebeten mein Passwort etc zu ändern und zum Schluss habe ich WoW deinstalliert.

Vielleicht konnte ich dir helfen....

Flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (9. September 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Lossfalmé (9. September 2010)

Also soweit ich weiß ist das was manche schreiben mit Chars löschen vollkommener Schwachsinn...
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher mal gelesen zu haben, dass man Blizz anschreiben kann und die Chars wiederholen kann..

Das wäre demnach also kein sehr sinnvoller Grund das man tatsächlich aufgehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wäre der Authentificator oder eine änderung der Daten über nen Kumpel oder sogar der Verkauf des ACC's sehr viel ratsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. September 2010)

Achso zum Authentificator... den kann man mit einem Anruf entfernen lassen ^^


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Moin,
Meredithe hat absolut recht. Für manche Leute ist WoW eben nur ein Spiel und manche genießen es in viel zu hohem Maße und fragen sich dabei, wie sie davon wieder weg kämen. Allerdings frage ich mich, woher das Befinden kommt, das exzessive Spieler immer wieder den Drang nach dem krampfhaften MMO-Entzug verspüren lässt. Sicherlich ist es nicht "normal", ein Computerspiel mehrere Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Aber was ist denn schon "normal"? Normal ist nur das, was unsere gesellschaftliche Norm zulässt. Und darunter fallen Videospiele wohl nicht. Mittlerweile sollte man akzeptiert haben, dass es auch Leute gibt, die ihr Wochenende lieber in Azeroth verbringen anstatt sich vormittags täuschend echte Gerichtssendungen und Doku-Soaps im TV anzusehen und sich abends in einer Großraumdisko die Kante zu geben. So viel Akzeptanz sollte doch sein, oder?

Grüße,
Deathloc


----------



## Sordura (9. September 2010)

Mein lieber. es wird der Tag kommen an dem du das bereuen wirst...


----------



## Lossfalmé (9. September 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Moin,
> Meredithe hat absolut recht. Für manche Leute ist WoW eben nur ein Spiel und manche genießen es in viel zu hohem Maße und fragen sich dabei, wie sie davon wieder weg kämen. Allerdings frage ich mich, woher das Befinden kommt, das exzessive Spieler immer wieder den Drang nach dem krampfhaften MMO-Entzug verspüren lässt. Sicherlich ist es nicht "normal", ein Computerspiel mehrere Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Aber was ist denn schon "normal"? Normal ist nur das, was unsere gesellschaftliche Norm zulässt. Und darunter fallen Videospiele wohl nicht. Mittlerweile sollte man akzeptiert haben, dass es auch Leute gibt, die ihr Wochenende lieber in Azeroth verbringen anstatt sich vormittags täuschend echte Gerichtssendungen und Doku-Soaps im TV anzusehen und sich abends in einer Großraumdisko die Kante zu geben. So viel Akzeptanz sollte doch sein, oder?
> 
> Grüße,
> Deathloc



Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.
Ich finde auch nichts schlimm daran wenn ich mich vor ein Spiel hocke anstatt mir derart nervige Familysendungen auf RTL reinzuziehen wo ich mich eh nur drüber aufrege.
Und der Diskovogel bin ich auch nicht wirklich... da rennen mir zu viel besoffene rum. da feier ich lieber in kleiner Runde mal am WE. 

Aberich finde es auch teilweise echt übertrieben von den Spielern. 
Immerhin gibt es auch noch das real Life, nur sollte man ein gesundes Maß zwischen Spiel und Leben finden. Wenn man das kann, warum sollte man dann aufhören wenn es einem Spaß macht?


----------



## Habira (9. September 2010)

Ich habe auch schon mal überlegt mit WoW aufzuhören, Grund hierfür war, dass ich einem RL-"Freund" im Spiel bissel die Meinung gegeigt habe und er mir RL gleich die Freundschaft gekündigt hat. Hab lange dran geknappst, habe mir dann aber gesagt, hey, wer wegen sowas sich gleich verpisst und die Freundschaft kündigt, ist nunmal kein richtiger Freund!

Daher spiele ich auch noch weiter und treffe mich trotzdem regelmäßig mit meinen Freunden und immerhin habe ich meinen Freund in WoW kennengelernt und ich bin glücklich =)

Wenn man Arbeit, Freunde, Familie und Partner nicht vernachlässigt, ist es doch ok seinem Hobby nach zugehen. Andere Leute hängen den ganzen Tag bei Facebook rum oder im VZ und dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was. 

Ich finds immer wieder schade, dass PC-Spiele immer so verteufelt werden insbesondere WoW - es gibt Leute, die spielen den ganzen Tag PS1,2,3 und ich finde es ist genau das selbe! Oder leute verlieren mit Glücksspielen Häuser etc. - find ich viiiiiieeeel schlimmer!


----------



## MediesTsu (9. September 2010)

Habira schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal überlegt mit WoW aufzuhören, Grund hierfür war, dass ich einem RL-"Freund" im Spiel bissel die Meinung gegeigt habe und er mir RL gleich die Freundschaft gekündigt hat. Hab lange dran geknappst, habe mir dann aber gesagt, hey, wer wegen sowas sich gleich verpisst und die Freundschaft kündigt, ist nunmal kein richtiger Freund!
> 
> Daher spiele ich auch noch weiter und treffe mich trotzdem regelmäßig mit meinen Freunden und immerhin habe ich meinen Freund in WoW kennengelernt und ich bin glücklich =)
> 
> ...



/dickes sign, ging mir genauso (sogar mit dem lieben Freund jetzt) und die Meinung teil ich ohne Abzüge.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Hi,
da gebe ich dir wiederum vollkommen Recht, _Lossfalmé_. Dieses krampfhafte Erzwingen nach dem Motto _"Ach du sch*iße! Ich spiele 8 Stunden WoW am Tag! Ich weiß, dass das Spiel süchtig macht. Ich muss damit aufhören!" _finde ich einfach schwachsinnig. Es mag Fälle geben, in denen Spieler wirklich nachweislich süchtig waren. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel. Außerdem sollte man sich zwei mal überlegen, ob man Hetzkampagnen und "Studien" Glauben schenken sollte.

Hier mal ein passender Auszug aus JAMMIN*INCs Song "Propaganda"


_" [...]_
_Du kannst mir erzähl'n, was Du willst, solange Du nur eine Seite kennst_
_Hast Du keine Sicherheit, die andere als Deinen Feind zu nennen_
_Du musst Dir schon die Mühe machen, beide Seiten zu verstehen,_
_Dann kannst auch ohne Zweifel ein gerechtes Urteil bilden [...]"_
_
_
Sorry, wenn das ein bisschen weit hergeholt ist. Habe gerade eine kreative Phase...

Gruß,
Deathloc


----------



## Knallkörper (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nvs (9. September 2010)

ALso wenn ich du wäre dann würde ich einfach warten bis Cata raus kommt. Dann wirsd du sowieso wieder anfangen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn was willste jeden Tag nachm Zivi zu Hause machen? Ist doch langweilig

Lass deine Chars wiederherstellen oder erstell dir neue und level nochmal die "alten" Gebiete durch.


----------



## Lossfalmé (9. September 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> /dickes sign, ging mir genauso (sogar mit dem lieben Freund jetzt) und die Meinung teil ich ohne Abzüge.



Ich hatte es chonmal schlimmer und zwar hab ich jemanden bei WoW kennen gelernt und mich einfach super mit ihm verstanden. 
Allerdings ging das dann soweit das ich dadurch fast meine Beziehung aufs Spiel gesetzt hab.
Deswegen habe ich den Kontakt irgendwann aufgegeben. Aber deswegen würde ich nicht aufhören zu spielen.

Ich sage mir immer "World of Warcraft ist ein sehr schönes Spiel und besonders daran gefällt mir das ich dort mit vielen anderen Menschen zusammen spielen kann. Aber es ist eben nur ein Spiel und das herrscht nicht über mich, sondern ich über das Spiel." 
Deswegen finde ich solche Themen einfach irgendwie bescheuert. 
Ich mein, ich helfe gerne und finds auch okay wenn jemand um Hilfe fragt, aber im Grunde ist es doch ganz anders.... 

Wenn man weiß das etwas nicht gut für einen ist, sollte man aufhören und wenn man es nicht kann sich profesionelle Hilfe holen. Denn auch die gut gemeinten Beiträge helfen bei der Sucht nicht. Wenn man den schon von einer Sucht sprechen kann. 

Ich habe mich eine Zeitlang selber als süchtig betitelt und habe dazu gestanden. Bis ich gemerkt habe das die Menschen die immer über mich geredet haben "Du spielst einfach zu viel WoW, mach doch mal was anderes!" gar nicht anders sind. 
Den die hängen bei Facebook, Farmarama, Wurzemimperium usw rum. Das wiederum reizt mich nur begrenzte zeit, denn dan gibt es nichts neues mehr dort und es ist einfach nur noch fade.

Wer dann sagt ja aber 13 € im Monat zahle ich nicht... Ja da kann ich dann nur zu sagen "Ja, du zahlst zwar keine 13 Euro, dafür rauchst und trinkst du viel mehr als ich überhaupt verzocken kann!"

Ich weiß ich neige hier mal dazu mich auszulassen, aber irgendwann muss das einfach mal raus *grins*
Und ich kann solche Menschen einfach nicht leiden die urteilen, obwohl sie gare nicht anders sind, nur auf eine andere Art und Weiße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pro328 (9. September 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal alle chars gelöscht aber nur aus langeweile :/ jetzt wieder hochleveln so ein dreck!


----------



## Habira (9. September 2010)

kannst dir die Chars wiederherstellen lassen *gg*


----------



## kobe2duo (9. September 2010)

Hi.
Ja, du kannst deinen WOW-Account vom Battle.net trennen. Dafür musst du nur eine Mail an den Support schicken und ein paar Sicherheitsfragen beantworten.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Aggropip (9. September 2010)

Warte einfach bis ein neues gutes MMO raus kommt. (SWTOR, GW2 etc)

Weil wenn du jetzt "aufhörst" wirst du spätestens in einem Monat wieder spielen^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. September 2010)

muss jeder selber wissen. hab auch mal versucht ganz aufzuhören aber hab auch nicht so drastische massnahmen angewendet.
momentan spiele ich auch kein wow, aber ich weiss jetzt schon das ich "treu wieder aufstehen" (es kaufen) werde, wenn cataclysm rauskommt.

ist bei mir halt hobby...wie ich auch von zeit zu zeit wieder SNES games spiele.


----------



## Ixidus (9. September 2010)

bis in 2 wochen dann


----------



## RippedLife (9. September 2010)

Ich glaube dem TE wurde schon lange geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weiter hier Offtopic reinzuposten bringt leider wenig!


----------



## HostileRecords (9. September 2010)

Verkaufen!
Habe letztens mal aus Spaß meinen Account reingesetzt, um zu sehen was mir das bringen würde... 165 euro war letztes gebot!
Bruder hat dann natürlich wieder überboten... aber wer auf so einen happen Geld echt verzichten kann und lieber alles löscht, dem muss es ziemlich gut gehen..


----------



## norp (9. September 2010)

Ich hätte den Account bei ebay verkloppt, scheiß doch auf die AGB.


----------



## Pro328 (9. September 2010)

Habira schrieb:


> kannst dir die Chars wiederherstellen lassen *gg*



Naja das ist schon Über einen Monat her das ich meine Chars gelöscht habe.. und habe mal gehört man kann nur innerhalb von öhm 2 tagen wiederhestellen lassen ..

Wartet jetzt habe ich lust meine Nice Story zu erzählen ! Ich wollte auf einem anderen Server anfangen und auf 80 leveln und damit ich nicht aufhöre habe ich meine anderen 4 80er auf Proudmoore gelöscht ! Aber dann hatte ich doch kein bock zu leveln und jetzt stehe ich einsam ohne alles hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja dummheit müsste wehtuen ^^


----------



## Brannys (9. September 2010)

Dass mit dem aufhören sagen sie alle und wenn dann Cataclysm in den Regalen zum Kauf steht, dann hängen sie solange nonstopp am PC, bis sie lvl85 erreicht haben, bis sie alle neuen Raidinstanzen durchlaufen, T11 und neue Mounts haben.

Warum schreibste denn hier, dass Du aufhören willst ?
Erhoffste Dir dadurch, das wir Dich umstimmen, zum weiter spielen ?

Wenn ich aufhören will, dann schreibe ich normaler Weise nicht mal mehr Forenbeiträge über WoW, dann ist auch das Thema für mich erledigt.

Aber die, die am lautesten nach "Aufhören" schreien, die stehen als erstes an der Kasse und haben Cataclysm in der Hand und können es kaum erwarten, bis sie zu Hause sind.

"Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trapsen"


----------



## Freakypriest (9. September 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Naja das ist schon Über einen Monat her das ich meine Chars gelöscht habe.. und habe mal gehört man kann nur innerhalb von öhm 2 tagen wiederhestellen lassen ..
> 
> Wartet jetzt habe ich lust meine Nice Story zu erzählen ! Ich wollte auf einem anderen Server anfangen und auf 80 leveln und damit ich nicht aufhöre habe ich meine anderen 4 80er auf Proudmoore gelöscht ! Aber dann hatte ich doch kein bock zu leveln und jetzt stehe ich einsam ohne alles hier
> 
> ...



Das geht weit über Monate hinaus. Bekannter hat mal im suff alles gelöscht und 1Jahr pause gemacht, alle hoch lvligen chars konnten wiederhergestellt werden.
Lediglich angefangen Twinks etc waren nicht dabei.


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. September 2010)

Ich hätte die Chars ja bei eBay verkauft an deiner Stelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DAS* ist nämlich wirklich final ! Und ob das legal ist oder nicht (was die AGB von Blizz betrifft)
kann dir ja Wurscht sein.


----------



## Pro328 (9. September 2010)

Ja ich sehs ja schon langsam ein das das verdammt dumm war ... hätte den acc wirklich lieber verkaufen sollen aber hab in dem moment nunmal nicht dran gedacht! Und meine 40k Gold hatte ich einfach an irgendwelche anderen 80er verschenkt. Also wenigstens noch eine gute tat bevor ich meine chars löschte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eine letze frage habe ich noch !  1. Muss ich beim Rechnungsupport anrufen oder reicht auch einfach 1 Ticket schreiben ?  2. Irgendwie wirds jetzt kompliziert bekomme ich meine 40k gold wieder? schätze nein da ich sie 10 min bevor ich den char löschte ja verschenkt habe ?!

O.M.G was habe ich nur getan!

Bitte auf Frage 1. antworten ^^

Bandit 1 Ja ich weiß das das wohl an dem TE gedacht war.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (9. September 2010)

Also Gold wirst du nicht wieder bekommen, Chars wiederherstellen, geht mittels Ticket ingame und das relativ zügig.


----------



## amdosh (9. September 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob jemand es schon gepostet hat, aber hier ist der richtige Weg, um den Account aus Gründen des persönlichen Datenschutzes zu löschen:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Wenn wir für Sie die permanente Löschung Ihres Battle.net Accounts einschließlich aller damit verknüpften Spiele vornehmen sollen, so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte auf postalischem Wege unter folgender Adresse:
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment Europe
> Billing Support
> ...


Jegliche andere Art und Weise kann dazu führen, dass man doch an den Account noch dran kommen kann oder aber extrem Spielschädigende Wege einschlagen muss, wodrunter auch wieder ehrliche Spieler zu leiden haben.
*
Manche der Kommentare hier verdienen verdienen es wirklich, dass der Buffed-Forenaccount schon gebannt wird, solche Tipps sind unter keinen Gesichtspunkt zu vertreten.*


----------



## Pro328 (9. September 2010)

Gut danke dann sage ich mal, Lets wiederherstelling my chars!


----------



## USV (9. September 2010)

Du spielst erst seit ca. 3 Jahre!! und dann auch noch nen halbes Jahr Pause gemacht? Hmm...ich zock das Game schon über 5 Jahre...klar das du kein Bock mehr hast...nach so langer Zeit würde ich auch nicht mehr ins Spiel finden...

Viel Glück beim Ausstieg...^^


----------



## Crush351 (9. September 2010)

Deinstalliere WoW, zerkratze deine CD´s, male mit einen Edding den CD-Key über und sage deinen Media-Markt/Saturn/Promarkt/etc., dass sie dich rauswerfen sollen, wenn du versuchst, WoW zu kaufen...^^


----------



## legend codename (9. September 2010)

Mach bloß nichts was du nachher bereust^^ Bald kommt Cataclysm raus und du denkst Mist hätte ich meinen Account doch behalten .


----------



## pharazon/anub (9. September 2010)

wenn du deinen Wow Account löschen willst musst du ::

Wenn wir für Sie die permanente Löschung Ihres Battle.net Accounts einschließlich aller damit verknüpften Spiele vornehmen sollen, so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte auf postalischem Wege unter folgender Adresse: 

Blizzard Entertainment Europe 
Billing Support 
TSA 60 001 
78143 Velizy Villacoublay Cedex 
France 

Der Brief muss außer Ihrer Bestätigung zur Löschung des Accounts folgende Informationen beinhalten: 

- der Name Ihres Battle.net Accounts 
- Ihren vollständigen, im Account registrierten Namen 
- Ihre vollständige Adresse einschließlich Postleitzahl und Ort 
- Ihre geheime Frage und die Antwort darauf 
- Foto oder Scan in leserlicher Qualität eines behördlichen Ausweises wie z.B. Personalausweis, Reisepass, der den Vor- und Nachnamen des registrierten Accountinhabers zeigt. 

Bevor wir die Löschung Ihrer Daten vornehmen, möchten wir Sie auf die Konsequenzen dieser Aktion hinweisen: 

- Der Zugriff auf die Accountinhalte (z.B.: erneuter Download bereits registrierter, digitaler Produkte) ist nach dem Abschluss des Vorganges nicht mehr möglich. 
- Es findet keine Rückerstattung für bereits erworbene, oder eingetragene digitale Produkte statt 
- jeder CD-Key, der mit dem Account verknüpft wurde wird daraufhin ungültig und kann nicht wieder verwendet werden 
- die Zustellung des Newsletters wird eingestellt 
- der Account kann nach Abschluss des Vorgangs unter keinen Umständen wieder hergestellt werden 


Das hab ich aus meiner mail rauskopiert da ich auch aufgehört hab, allerdings war mir das zu doof und so hab ich nen perma ban provoziert^^


----------



## pharazon/anub (9. September 2010)

sry seh grad doppel post, hatte nur seite 1 gelesen^^


----------



## Brannys (9. September 2010)

*Gründe die beweisen, dass du WoW-süchtig bist ! 	... dann solltest Du aufhören
*

1. Du willst, dass es zu Hause öfter Schnitzel gibt und schenkst deiner Lebensgefährtin ein Messer mit +5 auf Wildtiertöten.

 2. Du machst erst mit 40 den Führerschein.

 3. Du wunderst dich, dass der Typ der deinen Kumpel blöd anmacht immer noch keinen roten Pfeil über dem Kopf hat.

 4. Du erschlägst den Hund des Nachbarn um ihm das Fell abzuziehen.

 5. Wenn Du Dich gefragt hast, was der Papst bei seinem Tod wohl gedroppt hat.

 6. Wenn Du im Wald in den Dreck fällst und zuhause stolz von deinem Mal der Wildnis berichtest.

 7. Du trinkst Kaffee nur noch aus einem Grund: “Machtwort Seelenstärke”.

 8. Du musst feststellen, dass bei einer Gruppe Mädchen in der Disse “Humanoide kontrollieren” nicht funktioniert.

 9. Der nette Herr in Grün ist kein orcischer Questgeber, sondern erteilt dir ein Verwarnungsgeld.

 10. Du versuchst bei der nächsten Gehaltsverhandlung deinen Chef davon zu überzeugen, dass du von den paar Silber kaum über die Runden kommst und ein Epic-Mount für den Außendienst nur von Vorteil wäre.

 11. Du wartest vor dem Kindergarten und versuchst Low-Lvler zu ganken.

 12. Wenn man mit dem Schaffner in der U-Bahn im Streit liegt, und felsenfest behauptet das die Tiefenbahn schon immer kostenlos war.

 13. Wenn man beim Verlassen der U-Bahn mit anderen Menschen zusammen stößt, weil man denkt man könne durch sie durchlaufen.

 14. Wenn du Morgens aufwachst läufst du zuerst mal gegen die Tür und wunderst dich warum dieses Gasthaus verschlossene Türen hat.

 15. Wenn du alles aus deinem Rucksack versuchst deinem Bäcker anzudrehen und du dich darüber ärgerst das er dir für deine Tolle Selbstgestrickte Mütze nur ein paar Kupfermünzen gegeben hat.

 16. In der Mittagspause fragst du deine Arbeitskollegen ob jemand schon seine Fertigkeit “Schlösserknacken” hochgenug hat um deine Lunch box zu öffnen.

 17. Wenn du auf deinem Botengang versuchst überfahrene Tiere zu Kürschnern.

 18. Wenn du nach erfüllten Arbeitsaufgaben zu deinem Chef (Questgeber) rennst um dir deine verdiente Belohnung abzuholen er aber dich nur immer wieder auf ne Folge quest schickt.

 19. Wenn du nach getaner Arbeit ins Gasthaus gehst! um dich mit einem Bier zu erfrischen! und dich wunderst warum es hier auch dicke und hässlichen Menschen gibt!

 20. Wenn du einen von der konkurrierenden Firma siehst und du deine Katze nach ihm wirfst, Ihm Einen Hut mit einem roten Pfeil auf dem Kopf setzt und ihn zeitgleich mit einem Elektrotacker beschießt! Dich dennoch wunderst warum sein HP Balken nicht angezeigt wird! und du mit Bedauern feststellen musst das er ein Higlevel Krieger war der dir mit Ansturm ordentlich eins auf den Deckel gegeben hat!

 21. Wenn du aus dem Koma aufwachst und das Krankenhaus verlässt um deine Leiche zu finden!

 22. Wenn du mit 5 Freunden in das nächste Kloster gehst um die Mönche zu verkloppen!

 23. Wenn du mit all deinen Freunden In Die Wohnung deiner Nachbarin stürmst um Sie und Ihre Brüder (wachen) zu legen da du erfahren hast das sie Onyxia heißt!

 24. Wenn du deiner Freundin sagst das sie mal ihren Kochskill pushen soll

 25. Wenn du eine Person an einer Bushaltestelle fragst wo der nächste Greifenmeister ist.

 26. Wenn du das “Real Life” nur vom WoW Kauf im Mediamarkt kennst.

 27. Wenn du in der Bank verhaftet wirst, weil Du ein Schwert hinterlegen wolltest.

 28. Wenn du einen Priester um Heilung anbettelst und Ihm gleichzeitig sagst er soll gefälligst hinter Dir bleiben.

 29. Wenn du dich wunderst als Paladin und Hexenmeister kein Auto umsonst bekommst.

 30. Wenn du nur noch im Sitzen ein Getränk wirklich genießen kannst.

 31. Wenn du dich wunderst, dass alle Kisten am Wegrand nur Streugut enthalten.

 32. Wenn du deinen Ehering verkauft hast, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast.

 33. Wenn du dich an der Supermarkt-Kasse fragst, ab welchem Skill man wohl diese Plastik-Taschen herstellen kann.

 34. Wenn du einkaufen gehst und du merkst das dein Inventar voll ist.

 35. Wenn du vor der Geisterbahn sagst: “die Instanz ist mir zu low” !

 36. Wenn du ein nettes Mädel in der Disco nicht an flirtest, sondern “pullst”

 37. Wenn du du Jeden Tag 80 Liter Wasser trinkst und 600 Milchbrötchen isst

 38. Wenn du dich wunderst, warum Gastwirte was dagegen haben, wenn Du deren Kneipe zu Deiner Heimat machen willst.

 39. Wenn du vor dem Kühlschrank stehst und würfelst bevor du ihn aufmachst.

 40. Wenn du dich wunderst warum im Briefkasten an der Ecke nur Briefe von Leuten sind die du nicht kennst.

 41. Wenn du nenn Haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus.

 42. Wenn du einen Sanitäter als n00b beschimpfst weil er weder Heilzauber noch Schild kann sondern nur “Bandagen” hat.

 43. Wenn du deine scheidungspapiere per wow post bekommst..

 44. Wenn du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit.

 45. Wenn du deiner Freundin nenn PC kaufst, damit ihr euch auch mal treffen könnt.

 46. Wenn du nach 13 Bier in ner Kneipe beschließt dich dort auszuloggen.

 47. Wenn du dir tank und healer suchst bevor du deiner Freundin deine Affäre beichtest.

 48. Wenn du “PAT !” schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt

 49. Wenn du jegliche Währung nur noch als Gold und Silber siehst

 50. Wenn du steht’s 10 Meter von deinen Eltern abstand hältst, weil du keine Aggro ziehen willst !

 XX. Wenn man Listen erstellt woran man merkt das man WoW geschädigt ist.


----------



## DreiHaare (9. September 2010)

Was für ein überflüssiger Quatsch. Das klingt für mich nach einem Alki, der alle Fuselflaschen im Haushalt entsorgt und dem Kioskbesitzer an der Ecke einen Fuffi in die Hand drückt, damit dieser ihm keinen Alk mehr verkauft.
Das funktioniert so nicht, Schätzelein. Entweder ich höre mit dem Rauchen auf oder eben nicht. Dazu gehört Durchhaltevermögen und natürlich auch der Wille zum Aufhören. Und wenn ich beides nicht besitze, dann wird das eben nüscht mit dem Aufhören.


----------



## Dogspirit (9. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt.
> 
> Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir dringend einen der folgenden Kontakte Empfehlen:
 Internetplatform Webaholic - webaholic.info

Infotelefon zur Suchtvorbeugung - Telefon 0221/ 89 20 31

 Deutsche Hauptstelle für Suchtfragen e.V. - dhs.de - Telefon 02381/ 90 15-0

 Fachverband Drogen und Rauschmittel e.V. - fdr-online.info - Telefon 0511/ 18 333

 Fachverband Sucht e.V - sucht.de - Telefon 0228/ 261 555

 Institut Suchtprävention (Österreich) - praevention.at - Telefon 0732/ 77 89 36 - 0

 Offene Tür Zürich (Schweiz) - offenetuer-zh.ch - Telefon 01-202 30 00


----------



## DarkerO (9. September 2010)

Komplett aufhören, alles gelöscht, die Chars, den Acc, einfach alles, das kommt mir von meinem Kumpel bekannt vor, nur dass es ihm nach nem halben Jahr langweilig wurde und er sich das Game nochmal gekauft hat^^


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Jornia schrieb:


> Das hat einen Nachteil: der Authenticator macht den kompletten B-net-Account dicht, und dann ist auch DiabloII nicht mehr online spielbar ...



Diablo 2 ist nicht mit den neuen Bnet Accounts verbunden.


----------



## oOSpeX (9. September 2010)

DarkerO schrieb:


> Komplett aufhören, alles gelöscht, die Chars, den Acc, einfach alles, das kommt mir von meinem Kumpel bekannt vor, nur dass es ihm nach nem halben Jahr langweilig wurde und er sich das Game nochmal gekauft hat^^



Ja eh, wenn man das alles notwendig hat. Sollte man ne Suchtberatung aufsuchen :/


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt.
> 
> Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?
> 
> ...


Can i have ur stuff?


----------



## Loina (10. September 2010)

hi
hast du nüx besseres zu tun,als deine scheisse hier zu kommentieren???
wem intressiert es das du ausgerechnet aufhörst?
 such dir mal ein paar freunde,den du das erzählen kannst


----------



## nosmoke (10. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir auch ne elterliche Freigabe einrichten, mir die Lampe so richtig füllen, sodass der Film reisst, und danach hab ich das selbe erreicht^^
> 
> Ach, dann schreib ich halt son doofes Ticket, nur warten die schweizer blizzys immer 3 wochen, bis die das Ticket lesen-,-



was? es gibt schweizer blizzard support? das is mir neu ...


----------



## Helgesen (10. September 2010)

einfach nicht spielen und gut ist es, oder hast du ein suchtproblem das du so ein wind um die sache machst?


----------



## -Enkì- (10. September 2010)

der beitrag ist voll für die nüsse echt.
sinnloser geht es wohl gar nicht mehr... 
fällt in die kategorie oh ich finde den weg zur toilette (im eigenem haus nicht) kann mir wer den weg beschreiben *ironie off*

hau deine cd's in eine ecke oder weiss der geier was und spiel einfach nicht mehr.
und gut ist es.


----------



## Lily:) (10. September 2010)

Ich verstehe das Ganze auch nicht so recht....

Warum "aufhören"?
Wenn du keine Lust/Zeit hast, einfach nicht spielen und gut ists.
Es sei denn, du bist wirklich abhängig.


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2010)

Vor allem bekniet er dann in 3 Monaten den Support seine Chars wieder herzustellen oder süchtelt mit Cata und nem neuen Account rum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Diablo 2 ist nicht mit den neuen Bnet Accounts verbunden.



Stimmt so nicht ganz.

Man kann zwar online spielen (altes battle.net), aber wenn man seien CD's mal nicht mehr findet kann man es sich von battle.net herunterladen. Vorausgesetzt man hat es dort Registriert.


----------



## Ascanius (10. September 2010)

Chars löschen... total idiotisch - kannste auch gleich das geld aus dem Fenster werfen. Hab meinen acc damals (lvl 80 Highend-Mage, 80er DK) für über 200 € bei ebay- verkauft

Aber naja... jedem das seine...


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Und ich dachte aufzuhören zu Rauchen sei schwer. o.O


----------



## Bodensee (10. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich nun endlich entschlossen, einen Schlussstrich zu setzen, also endgültig mit WoW aufzuhören. Da ich nun 18 bin, und mit 15 begonnen habe, will ich nicht mit 19 immernoch hinter meinen Ärschern der Chars befinden^^ Nun ja, ich habe schon öfters aufgehört, nur, nach einem halben Jahr, ist es einem kurz ein wenig langweilig und man kauft sich eine Gamecard - daraus folgt: wieder Monat für Monat wird gespielt.
> 
> Vor nun etwa 30 Minuten hab ich endlich alle Chars auf allen Realms gelöscht, aber logischerweise muss ich mich nun noch von meinem Bnet Account trennen. Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben). Oder kann man irgendwie seinen WoW-Account vom Bnet-Acc kuppeln, und somit wär mein Diablo II noch da? Sprich, einfach die 3 Registrierten WoW's rauslöschen?
> 
> ...



so aufzuhören wird nicht klappen. Spiel weiter aber in Massen. Setzt Dir ein Zeitlimit por Tag oder Woche. Geniesse das leven. Vor allem lasse Dich nicht drängen oder hetzen, bestimme Dein Tempo selber. Nartürlich brauchst Du auch ein Hobby und Freunde die Dir die Abwechslung von WoW bringen.


----------



## TAYLAN (10. September 2010)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Kann man seinen Bnet account löschen (GIDF hat mir nur irgendwelche Accountbilling Ticket blabla-zeugs gegeben)



Wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere wird der WOW Account nach einem 1 Jahr inaktiv automatisch gelöscht. Ob Blizzard das wirklich auch macht ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Manotis (10. September 2010)

Lass deinen bnet acc doch einfach so wie er ist entsteht dir doch kein Schaden draus, oder ist es dir peinlich mal WoW gespielt zu haben?


----------



## Stormcaller (10. September 2010)

Hahaha wie dumm muss man sein. alle sein chars löschen, fängst bei Cata wieder bei Lvl 1 an Gratz


----------



## lolGER61095 (10. September 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> Hahaha wie dumm muss man sein. alle sein chars löschen, fängst bei Cata wieder bei Lvl 1 an Gratz



einfach ein ticket schreiben die stellen eh wieder alles her auch nach paar monaten


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2010)

spuck doch einfach mal in dein mother board und dann mach es mit ner drahtbürste weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (10. September 2010)

Wenn es nicht verboten wäre würde ich ja glatt schreiben : Account verkaufen ! gut ist
Machste noch paar Taler


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (10. September 2010)

kenne deine situation - hab auch mit 15 angefangen und bin nun 19. und imn nachhinein betrachtet ärgert es mich so, wieviel zeit ich grad so mit 16, 17 versch*ssen hab ey...
ich spiel zwar immer noch aber seit feber nur mehr tagesdurchschnitt ca eine stunde... (statt vorhin fast 4)
wie du siehst, kannst es also auch drosseln, aber wenn dir das net gelingt, entscheide dich besser fürs RL!

grüße spanky


----------



## Daddelprinz (10. September 2010)

Accounts werden nicht geschrottet, sie werden verkauft. Schön blöd, wer einfach alles löscht.


----------



## DiemoX (10. September 2010)

Wie kann man nur so einen Rummel darum machen. Veränder dein Passwort, dass du so nie behalten kannst, wirf alles weg bla bla, aber dafür einen Thread aufzumachen, muss das sein. Dann noch eine kleine Leidensgeschichte und Prahlerei dass Monsieur 18 geworden ist. Das interessiert keinen.


----------



## xontroulis (10. September 2010)

Pfff...verboten, dass ich nicht lache. Einfach dem Mist verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthTerror (10. September 2010)

Also 1ens: ich wollte NUR wissen, ob man seinen Battle.net Acc löschen kann.

der Rest der hier entstanden ist ist nur typisches Forengeflame, voll von der eigentlichen Fragestellung abgedriftet.

2tens: da die Frage schon ewigs beantwortet wurde, und schon sicher 2 Tage vergangen sind, soll doch bitte ein Mod den armen Leuten die hier irgendwelche Theorien aufstellen das Leben erleichtern und den Thread, da Problem gelöst, schliessen. Danke für die konstruktiven antworten, zugegeben habe ich den Thread nur bis Seite 3 verfolgt, dann vergessen, und nun gesehen das er sich immer wieder auf die Buffed.de Forumwatch-Seite prügelt :0

Für Moralflames, macht nen Mimimi auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/closed


----------



## sam72 (10. September 2010)

habt ihr probleme...ihr benehmt euch hier schlimmer als heroinsüchtige...schmeiss den pc aus dem fenster und such dir ne dominante freundin. schon hat sich das problem gelöst *spreche aus erfahrung (erinnerung)* 

grins


----------



## Swordfish999 (10. September 2010)

du kannst alle chars löschen, du kannst alle cds vernichten und du kannst einen authenticator kaufen und ihn wegwerfen. 1 anruf bei blizzard und du hast deinen account wieder... ein gm ticket und du hast deine chars wieder... die cds brauchste eh nicht, denn nach einem download hast du das spiel wieder.

entweder du hast den willen aufzuhören und die dazugehörige stärke oder du spielst bald eh wieder...


----------



## xTony montana (10. September 2010)

ausloggen spiel in müll werfen fertig und wo is jetz das problem ? chars löschen is eh unnötig wen du das machen muss um von spiel weg zu kommen geh in ner therapy oder wie das heißen soll


----------



## Captn.Pwn (10. September 2010)

-wenn du nicht aufhören kannst, spiel doch einfach immer weniger zum beispiel jeden tag 10min weniger
mit einmal aufhören kann gar nicht funktionieren

-such dir ein ersatzhobby

und ansonsten sei einfach überzeugt von dir selbst


----------



## Haxxler (10. September 2010)

Da hier fast nur noch über den illegalen Verkauf von Accounts gesprochen wird, mache ich den Thread zu. Derartige Themen haben auf Buffed.de nichts zu suchen.


----------

